# 1977 Girls Sierra- Flamingo Color



## Tim s (Aug 31, 2021)

My wife and I went to Vermont to explore biking in the northern Lake Champlain area. This was our first time in Vermont and what a beautiful state. While in Vermont we stopped by a bike friends house to see his collection and ended up buying this girls Sierra from him. The bike was already very clean so it did not take much to get it to pristine condition. My wife loves the color and I have a matching color Schwinn Superior. It was great seeing our friend and his collection. Enjoy the pics. Tim


----------



## Tim s (Aug 31, 2021)

This color was only used in 1977. Tim


----------



## sworley (Aug 31, 2021)

Super cool! I had a Flamingo ladies Suburban a few years back, great color!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 31, 2021)

Very nice (minty) example, and that color really catches your eye. I still wonder why that was such a short lived color. During the 40's, 50's and early 60's the girls models all had special colors so I'm baffled why they didn't continue to offer this at least on the girls models.


----------



## Tim s (Sep 1, 2021)

Agreed, for some people it is all about the color because the shapes are close to the same within the different types of bikes( middleweights, ten speeds, etc).


----------



## vincev (Sep 2, 2021)

I really like the Flamingos. I have a suburban.........


----------



## Tim s (Sep 3, 2021)

Very nice Vince!


----------



## Tim s (Sep 4, 2021)

Another angle. Tim


----------



## Quakertownrich (Sep 30, 2021)

Love it! Great example of a 70's survivor!


----------

